# Sliding door and window leaking



## Esanders323 (Jan 11, 2016)

I moved into an apartment about a month ago and I have noticed that my sliding door to the patio as well as my sliding windows are leaking. I called maintenance at my apartment, but nothing was ever done. I've already dealt with them before, and I know that in order to have them fix anything, I have to be very clear about what the solution should be. 

I noticed that water was beginning to build up in the track of the sliding glass door that leads to my back patio. It is coming from underneath the door where the stationary window meets the sliding door. I'll post a picture as I'm not sure what the terminology is to describe this.







I went outside a poured a small amount of water and watched all of it coming pouring into the track on the inside. I can also see a bit of daylight when looking at it. So that tells me something isn't right. 
Could it have something to do with weather stripping if water is coming in from this part? It also does this in all of my sliding windows.

I've also noticed a very large build up of condensation on the windows. It's the first weekend where the weather has been very cold (below 10f) and a few inches of snow. I ran a humidifier for 2 nights, and that most likely contributed to some of the build up, but I don't think it did all of it. I ran the humidifier in a different room, and the following picture is of a window in a different room.








Any advice on what could be causing my sliding door and sliding windows to leak at the bottom part where the stationary window meets the sliding window would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it leaking into the home or just pooling in the tracks. 

Pooling in the tracks is normal. Spilling into the home is an issue. 

If the latter is true, check the weep holes on the slider. 

As far as the condensation goes, what's the humidity level in the home?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Judging by the 2 holes in the movable panel (door) you _are_ missing the sill sweep . That would not stop _water _penetration , though , it could simply let cold air in .

Unless water is spilling onto your floor _or_ pooling _in _the sill track (and _not_ draining) I don't see a big problem .

The extreme condensation on the surface of the door indicates elevated interior humidity . Unless you live in a drafty home in the Yukon (and the furnace is_ constantly_ running) your humidifier may cause more problems than it solves . I would get a Walmart humidity gauge & check moisture level in the home before continuing use .


----------



## cmorales (Jan 12, 2016)

Esanders323 said:


> I moved into an apartment about a month ago and I have noticed that my sliding door to the patio as well as my sliding windows are leaking. I called maintenance at my apartment, but nothing was ever done. I've already dealt with them before, and I know that in order to have them fix anything, I have to be very clear about what the solution should be.
> 
> I noticed that water was beginning to build up in the track of the sliding glass door that leads to my back patio. It is coming from underneath the door where the stationary window meets the sliding door. I'll post a picture as I'm not sure what the terminology is to describe this.
> View attachment 235049
> ...



Have you tried to use a silicone in your sliding door and window?


----------



## Esanders323 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

I haven't added anything to the windows or done much to them yet. I'm not sure what the humidity level is in my apartment, though I can buy something to check it out. There isn't nearly as much condensation since I stopped using my small humidifier. I'm a bit surprised how much condensation was on the windows in other rooms, but I guess the warm mist really could have done that much. The increase in temperature the past few days could have helped too.

As for the pooling of water, I was not aware that it is normal for there to be water in the tracks. It does pool quite a bit in one window, though I have not seen it ever spill over (although it does seem very close). However, it certainly is not draining. I looked for a few weep holes, but I'm not sure where they are. I'll upload a picture of the outside as well as the inside of my bedroom window.

Is the red circle where it should be draining? It looks very dirty. Looks like previous tenants and apartment maintenance haven't ever cleared it out.















Only hole I could find outside


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Some pooling (as long as it is draining) in the tracks is normal.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Kind of hard to tell . Better pics of outside might help .


----------

